

Google Removes XMPP Support From Android - maxwell
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/18/google-remove-xmpp-support-in-android/

======
jrockway
_This means that all real-time communication on Android not using SMS or HTTP
must pass through the Gtalk servers._

Well, it's an open platform, right? So just install your own XMPP library and
use that.

Edit: in fact, Google has said that they encourage this:

[http://mail.jabber.org/pipermail/standards/2008-February/018...](http://mail.jabber.org/pipermail/standards/2008-February/018027.html)

------
redorb
google is over playing there hand here, this is becoming a very closed system,
i bet near the end it will be locked like the iphone only with t mobile
instead of att

